# all raw driver systerm, whats your pick



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

I remember when I first joined the forum years back, most users only used raw drivers. I recall spending time searching and learning about the drivers people ran. At the time I was used to just going to the brick and mortar and buying what they offered. Now it seems like the bulk of users here just use car specific manufacturers(JL, Focal, Hertz, etc.) Nothing wrong with that, just seems the spirit of the site has changed in recent years.

I have been kicking around the idea of doing an all raw driver system, just to be different. An all Dayton system keeps popping up in my head.

Here is the question for you folks. If you were to select an all raw driver system, which drivers would you select? The drivers don't have to all be from the same manufacturer, but most be raw drivers. Tell me where you would go?


----------



## maybebigfootisblurr (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm running Dayton RS-180 and Tang Band 25-2176S 1" in my Passat. Not too far down the road if you want to listen.


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

kfinch said:


> I'm running Dayton RS-180 and Tang Band 25-2176S 1" in my Passat. Not too far down the road if you want to listen.


I might take you up on that one weekend. You have any issues with the tweeter meeting up with the 7"? I know the Dayton says it will play up to 3500 but wasnt sure if that was true or not. I guess the better question is does the tweeter play low enough to match the mid?


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

some of the sb acoustic drivers look tempting as well. I heard great things about the tweets and mids as many call these the ARC black and NVX alternatives or same depending on how you look at them


----------



## maybebigfootisblurr (Nov 4, 2011)

Jroo said:


> I might take you up on that one weekend. You have any issues with the tweeter meeting up with the 7"? I know the Dayton says it will play up to 3500 but wasnt sure if that was true or not. I guess the better question is does the tweeter play low enough to match the mid?


I've got the 7's LP 2k @24dB...Tweets at 2.5k @ 24dB. I'm pretty happy


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Fountek has some good mid range. Dayton ND16FA-6 are excellent tweeters. 5/8" but still good for a 3 way.


----------



## Middleby (Feb 25, 2017)

I’ve gotten to where I run pretty much all raw drivers due to the purpose of finding the absolute best driver possible for whichever duty I need it for. I guess it boils down to exactly what’s practical economically for you I personally just cherry picked the best drivers I could find with the knowledge I’ve gained so far in sq driven car audio with influences from opinions of members that I hold in high regard that won’t toss out a biased opinion but base their choices on experience and testing. It worked out beautifully for my last build with Scanspeak 18wu 7”(paper cone) midbass, Audison Thesis 3.0 Voce 3” midrange, and the Satori TW29BN beryllium for highs. 
For my work daily driver I’m about to install another set of Scanspeak 18wu’s (aluminum cone instead of paper) for midbass, Scanspeak 12mu’s 4.5” for midrange, and insanely impressive BlieSMa T34-B beryllium domed tweeter for highs. Raw drivers can get expensive as **** if you get carried away like I did but you’d be hard pressed to beat the Satori line from sb acoustics in terms of bang for the buck. If I had to pick on somewhat of a budget I’d go Satori. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_tid=279434&share_fid=10112&share_type=t

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

I’m currently running SB Acoustics SB17NRXC35-4 mids with Peerless by Tymphany NE25VTS-04 1" Silk Dome Tweeters in my CX5 active with a JL TwK DSP.

Tang Band 25-302SH 1" Shielded Neodymium Dome Tweeter with the stock Ford woofers in my F150 and formerly the Dayton Audio ND140-4 5-1/4" Aluminum Cone Midbass Driver 4 Ohm with those tweeters before that. I have the Silver Flutes waiting to go in next but I like the stock woofers so much I might not bother. These are run active with a JL FIX 86 and TwK 88.

I have SB Acoustics SB29RDCN-C000-4 Neo Magnet, Ring Dome Tweeter with Focal PS165 V mid woofers in my Sienna. These are run active with a Dayton 408 DSP. 

I have also tried the following:
Dayton Audio AMTPOD-4 Air Motion Transformer Automotive Tweeter
Celestion AN2775 2-3/4" Full Range Compact Array Driver (nice!)
Fountek FR58EX 2" Neodymium Full Range Speaker Driver
6-1/2" Poly Cone Midbass Woofer 4 Ohm Part # 299-609 (meh)


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

Has anybody ever used this driver? It looks like it could be a beast.https://www.parts-express.com/goldwood-gw-6pc-4-6-1-2-heavy-duty-woofer-4-ohm--290-307


----------



## cycleguy (Feb 10, 2018)

V8toilet said:


> I’m currently running SB Acoustics SB17NRXC35-4 mids with Peerless by Tymphany NE25VTS-04 1" Silk Dome Tweeters in my CX5 active with a JL TwK DSP.
> 
> Tang Band 25-302SH 1" Shielded Neodymium Dome Tweeter with the stock Ford woofers in my F150 and formerly the Dayton Audio ND140-4 5-1/4" Aluminum Cone Midbass Driver 4 Ohm with those tweeters before that. I have the Silver Flutes waiting to go in next but I like the stock woofers so much I might not bother. These are run active with a JL FIX 86 and TwK 88.
> 
> ...


In that 2 way set up you have in your CX5 how are you liking the SB17 and what xover and slopes do you have them at ? Also how do you find the SB29 tweets ? sorry for all the questions only these are both speakers i have for a pending install also with another piece of equipment you also own a DSP 408 
Thanks


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

cycleguy said:


> In that 2 way set up you have in your CX5 how are you liking the SB17 and what xover and slopes do you have them at ? Also how do you find the SB29 tweets ? sorry for all the questions only these are both speakers i have for a pending install also with another piece of equipment you also own a DSP 408
> Thanks


The SB17 is that type of driver that does not call any attention to itself. It’s smooth and precise and it doesn’t need a lot of power either in an IB setup. I have it HP 80 Hz 24 db L-R and LP 2500 Hz 24db L-R on both. I would not LP this driver any higher than 2500 Hz @ 24 db L-R though. The SB29 tweeter is fantastic; it’s smooth and very detailed and like it’s midbass brother, doesn’t add or subtract anything that calls attention to itself. This tweeter will also reveal any weaknesses in your source material so feed it some good stuff! If I were you and I was pairing these two together than I would consider crossing these over to each other ~ 2000 Hz 24 db L-R. That large format tweeter can easily handle that but with a DSP, you can experiment with it. These are the same drivers that made up the NVX X series set.


----------



## cycleguy (Feb 10, 2018)

V8toilet said:


> The SB17 is that type of driver that does not call any attention to itself. It’s smooth and precise and it doesn’t need a lot of power either in an IB setup. I have it HP 80 Hz 24 db L-R and LP 2500 Hz 24db L-R on both. I would not LP this driver any higher than 2500 Hz @ 24 db L-R though. The SB29 tweeter is fantastic; it’s smooth and very detailed and like it’s midbass brother, doesn’t add or subtract anything that calls attention to itself. This tweeter will also reveal any weaknesses in your source material so feed it some good stuff! If I were you and I was pairing these two together than I would consider crossing these over to each other ~ 2000 Hz 24 db L-R. That large format tweeter can easily handle that but with a DSP, you can experiment with it. These are the same drivers that made up the NVX X series set.


Thanks these will be eventually be in a 3 way set up with the Dayton Reference series RS75-4 which I already have so when the time comes the SB17 will be just mid duties up to around 600Hz depending on how low I can go with the RS75


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

cycleguy said:


> Thanks these will be eventually be in a 3 way set up with the Dayton Reference series RS75-4 which I already have so when the time comes the SB17 will be just mid duties up to around 600Hz depending on how low I can go with the RS75


Nice, I used it in a three way too with that Celestion driver as a midrange crossed over at 800 and it was perfect for that. It’s not a midbass dominant type of driver though like many drivers designed for IB use with a high QTS but it does sound really nice. I gave up on the three way though because I couldn’t fit the tweeter and the midrange without doing some modifications like pods or glass and I didn’t want to go there.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Like several others have suggested, I'd go with the SB17 mids & SB29 tweeters. I have the NVX versions.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

When it comes to a 6.5" for a 2-way setup the SB17 paper cone is near impossible to beat for the money. And I agree totally with the frequency limits posted. 80-2500ish and they're done and might even have to cross closer to 2k. In that passband they are sweet sounding speakers though. For tweets the Seas Neo Aluminum is a great option if you need a small format. Textile version is a turd in my opinion though but that's personal preference. For dedicated midranges something from SB, Scanspeak, or Fountek would be my choice.

In my new install I'm running mostly raw drivers. Yes my midranges are Audiofrog gb25's but I knew they would be a perfect fit and a solid performer in my install used as they were designed (dedicated midrange). For a raw driver that little SB 2.5" looks like it would be a great option when it comes to something that will fit where I need to put it. For straight-up midbass duty I've used the Scan Discovery 7" and bought another pair to use in the new install. They sound great but doubt they'd be all that great in a 2-way front stage with traditional tweeter. My current front stage with Discovery 7's, gb25's, and a car friendly version of the old Vifa xt19 (now in the Discovery line) is the only setup I've had that has had really good tonality with just crossovers and time alignment set and basically no eq. The processor is handling crossovers of 80, 800, and 4000 and the headunit is doing time alignment and a couple small graphic eq cuts. No sub yet and not going to waste my time tuning until the dashmat gets here. Still can't believe how good it sounds with no tuning.


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

Regarding the SB 17, it looks like most opt for the paper cone. Is that based on price or performance? I ask because they have a poly cone, carbon fiber cone, and ceramic cone. I wonder if the performance is on par with each set, would the other cone materials survive better in car doors versus the paper cone? On paper it sounds like the ceramic would be the top selection, but that does not account for sound/performance


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

V8toilet said:


> I have also tried the following:
> Dayton Audio AMTPOD-4 Air Motion Transformer Automotive Tweeter


What were your thoughts of the Air Motion tweeters? How did they perform and what were your real world crossover points? I have long looked for replacement to my Infinity Emit Ribbons.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Jroo said:


> What were your thoughts of the Air Motion tweeters? How did they perform and what were your real world crossover points? I have long looked for replacement to my Infinity Emit Ribbons.


They are not bad but nothing stood out from them as extraordinary to me as far as detail or sound quality but they are good. These are not a tweeter you would want to cross low to reach a woofer in a two way system in my opinion but they are great for adding air/upper detail and sparkle on the top end. I used them in a three way with the Celetion full range as a mid range for a little while and croossed them over at I think 5k if I remember right. I was thinking of selling them but maybe I will play with them a little more before I decide. 

Honestly though I didn’t use them long enough to give them a totally fair assessment so take my opinion lightly.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I used the amtpod tweets as well but crossed them at 8k. They had great sparkle but MUST be mounted on axis. The nature of them seems to make them shoot like laser pointers.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

V8toilet said:


> I have also tried the following:
> Dayton Audio AMTPOD-4 Air Motion Transformer Automotive Tweeter
> Celestion AN2775 2-3/4" Full Range Compact Array Driver (nice!)
> Fountek FR58EX 2" Neodymium Full Range Speaker Driver
> 6-1/2" Poly Cone Midbass Woofer 4 Ohm Part # 299-609 (meh)


Would you mind giving some feedback on the Fountek FR58EX?


----------



## Mitchc1113 (May 29, 2018)

I also have the SB Acoustics SB17NRX35 6.5" drivers along with Tang Band 25-2176s tweeters. Unfortunately because I've been working 7 days/ week, 56-84 hrs/week & I have a 3 yr old, finding time to install them and finish the rest of my install is very hard. I've had them since early July now... hoping I get a weekend off here soon so I can bang some things out...

But as you can see theres still quite a few of us that run Raw drivers, I cant speak for how many ppl ran them at the time you're comparing too but to me it seems like theres a pretty big collection of guys that prefer going the way of raw drivers. Parts Express and Madisound are pretty popular on this forum.

But I think if you decide to go raw & go the all Dayton route you'll be quite satisfied... or if u decide to use any of the mentioned speakers or tweeters instead I dont think ull be disappointed in any direction u choose to go...

Heres some eye candy for ya


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Are stevens mb6 considered raw drivers? I used to run sb17s and liked them alot but haven't found the sq limits of the mb6 yet. You do need a super good sub that can play high with ease. Pro sound subs or ae's. They don't do the traditional low ish bass of traditional 2 way woofers but they make up for it with snap and dynamics.


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

So the consensus of the SB 17 users is the paper cone is fine, don't worry about using the poly or carbon fiber in the door?


----------



## 04quadcab (Dec 31, 2017)

Dayton appears to be a great bang for the buck, as are peerless SLS and SB Acoustics. I like buying from parts express because of their customer support. If I had the budget I would go with frogs or stereo integrity.

I like using raw drivers because using them forces me to think. Anybody can have the local shop throw in some components. I am not hating on that, but this is a DIY forum. I am here because I want to learn and experiment. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jreindel (Aug 4, 2018)

Jroo said:


> So the consensus of the SB 17 users is the paper cone is fine, don't worry about using the poly or carbon fiber in the door?


I run the sb17 poly's in my doors and have had no problems. I went back and forth between paper and poly when I ordered them, the frequency response of the two wasn't far off so I chose the polys to be safe. 

I've got them paired with the TB tweets mentioned a few posts up..very happy with the way they sound together. 

At some point I may try a different tweeter and maybe RS180's for ****s and giggles. But I'm very content with my setup now.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

SkizeR says the carbon fiber sb17 has better off axis response and can cross higher. If I built a second system or blew my current woofers I'd get the carbon sb17


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

fish said:


> Would you mind giving some feedback on the Fountek FR58EX?


 I did on Parts Express https://www.parts-express.com/fountek-fr58ex-2-neodymium-full-range-speaker-driver--296-725

My review is still the first one down as John c.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

dcfis said:


> SkizeR says the carbon fiber sb17 has better off axis response and can cross higher. If I built a second system or blew my current woofers I'd get the carbon sb17


I wonder how they do down low in a car door compared to the paper? The paper sb17's were some of the most accurate sounding speakers I've ever personally used and I've used A LOT of different speakers. As for the comment about raw drivers still being popular with users I don't think they're nearly as popular as they were over 11 years ago when I first joined this forum. With raw drivers being intended for home use in a real properly designed enclosure you really do have to know what you're doing (or have someone that does hold your hand) when choosing the right drivers for your install. For the most part car audio drivers have been designed to work well in their intended far less than perfect environment. There are some higher end drivers (or used to be anyway) that are just slightly tweaked versions of car audio drivers. Way back it was popular to get the raw driver version of a VERY expensive car audio branded driver from Vifa or Scanspeak. General consensus is the paper SB17 is the same where it matters as the older Arc Black that's nearly $600 a pair even though Arc swears they aren't. The And NVX uses the sb17 and sb29 in their flagship set but is actually a really good value with the sb29 being car audio friendly in their set. It's also said that their flagship subs are SB and are priced good. Arc supposedly uses the cheaper sb26 in their Black set and charges way too much for it. CDT used a lot of Vifa drivers in their component sets back in the day. Alpine used Vifa some if memory serves and Scanspeak Revelator drivers in their F#1 set. Though it's of my opinion that raw drivers of Danish roots are a really safe bet most of the time.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

I’m listening to my SB17 paper cone 6.5 woofers (these are actually the NVX X series but same) with Peerless by Tymphany NE25VTS-04 1" Silk Dome Tweeters right now as I type this because I’m just waiting in my car for someone and the detail from these two drivers is astonishing. Every string pluck, spit sound, breath, and overtone is reproduced with accuracy I have not heard, even in some high end home audio systems. Evolve by Imagine Dragons just came on and it makes the hair on my neck stand up. 

For the SB17 woofer, I created a rain protector out of fast rings and Second Skin Damplifier to protect the exposed speaker coil that would likely succumb to water intrusion and corrosion over time. This is the downfall of non-car audio designed raw drivers I guess. 

These tweeters once were installed in my van with the Focal PS 165 V woofers and they were too detailed, revealing everything good and bad so they were swapped out for the ring dome SB tweeters. These Peerless tweeters installed now in my Mazda are growing on me. They are also tuned better with my DSP where as before they were active via an AudioControl EQX and run from a ****ty amp.

I’ve got my eye on some bamboo Tang Bang 3” full rang drivers now. I may try tweeterless again not because I’m unhappy with my current setup but because I just like experimenting with new drivers for the fun of it. Just being able to tune with a DSP is fun and makes running active in a car an absolute must have tool.

Girls like you by Maroon 5 is on now and holly details man. When your not moving with all the road noise you hear every tiny little nuance in the music.


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm using a pair of SEAS U16RCY/P that I'm really fond of. 2-way with SI M25 tweets. I've had a pair of SI TM65 mkIIs sitting here for over a year that I haven't installed if that says anything. They aren't midbass champs, but hold their own. They really shine in the vocals department, but do pretty much everything well - very detailed. They bring the chill bumps with excellent vocal recordings.


----------



## Ifixtheinternet (Jan 29, 2016)

Jreindel said:


> I run the sb17 poly's in my doors and have had no problems. I went back and forth between paper and poly when I ordered them, the frequency response of the two wasn't far off so I chose the polys to be safe.
> 
> I've got them paired with the TB tweets mentioned a few posts up..very happy with the way they sound together.
> 
> At some point I may try a different tweeter and maybe RS180's for ****s and giggles. But I'm very content with my setup now.


I actually think the response of the polys looks better than the paper version. 

The low end seems to extend just a tad further. It also looks like it measures flat pretty far into the high end at 45 degrees off axis, which is about correct for most stock door installs. Add in they'll probably hold up better in a car door environment, and I was sold.

I'm running those as well and have no complaints. For $60, you can't beat it. 

I've never heard the paper version though, so unfortunately can't offer a direct comparison.

the only thing I do wish for is a little more volume out of them, I'm thinking of installing a separate tweeter amp and bridging my 4 channel to them.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nhtunes (Jul 31, 2016)

Satori MW16P-4 
SS D3004/6020-10
SS 30W/4558T 

Couldn't be happier. I've always considered myself an audio snob, and I am finally satisfied. My home stereo ,when I was a teen, was pretty close but then the kids came. Well they are on their own and no more wife so the expense was easier to justify. 

When I travel down to my work's home office (6-7 hour drive) I have this system cranked for the entire time and no listening fatigue.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

I personally cannot understand the forums need for 6.5s to go down low. The SB172 knocked the crap out of my doors and caused nothing but rattles. So does low tuned subs. Its just too much BS to put up with when you dont need it. Now I use subs with a FS of 35 and 6.5s with good response down to about 95. Sub plays to it. 

On a nicer note. I spotted a instagram of Wilson audio building some of their flagship speakers- SB acoustics subs, mids, woofers- Price- 6 figures. 






Hillbilly SQ said:


> I wonder how they do down low in a car door compared to the paper? The paper sb17's were some of the most accurate sounding speakers I've ever personally used and I've used A LOT of different speakers. As for the comment about raw drivers still being popular with users I don't think they're nearly as popular as they were over 11 years ago when I first joined this forum. With raw drivers being intended for home use in a real properly designed enclosure you really do have to know what you're doing (or have someone that does hold your hand) when choosing the right drivers for your install. For the most part car audio drivers have been designed to work well in their intended far less than perfect environment. There are some higher end drivers (or used to be anyway) that are just slightly tweaked versions of car audio drivers. Way back it was popular to get the raw driver version of a VERY expensive car audio branded driver from Vifa or Scanspeak. General consensus is the paper SB17 is the same where it matters as the older Arc Black that's nearly $600 a pair even though Arc swears they aren't. The And NVX uses the sb17 and sb29 in their flagship set but is actually a really good value with the sb29 being car audio friendly in their set. It's also said that their flagship subs are SB and are priced good. Arc supposedly uses the cheaper sb26 in their Black set and charges way too much for it. CDT used a lot of Vifa drivers in their component sets back in the day. Alpine used Vifa some if memory serves and Scanspeak Revelator drivers in their F#1 set. Though it's of my opinion that raw drivers of Danish roots are a really safe bet most of the time.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

nhtunes said:


> Satori MW16P-4
> SS D3004/6020-10
> SS 30W/4558T
> 
> ...


Yeah, well thats about world class- see my previous post


----------



## nhtunes (Jul 31, 2016)

dcfis said:


> I personally cannot understand the forums need for 6.5s to go down low. The SB172 knocked the crap out of my doors and caused nothing but rattles. So does low tuned subs. Its just too much BS to put up with when you dont need it. Now I use subs with a FS of 35 and 6.5s with good response down to about 95. Sub plays to it.


I'm crossed at 120. Too low got the kicks too excited on certain tunes.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

nhtunes said:


> Satori MW16P-4
> SS D3004/6020-10
> SS 30W/4558T
> 
> ...


Whoa, nice set of drivers. I’m curious to know how you have that subwoofer set up in your vehicle? It’s nominal rating of only 150 watts and long term max power are low by autosound standards, yet I’ve owned a few low powered subs before and they were fine. Do you have yours ported or sealed and if ported what size box and tune? What amplifier are you driving this with?


----------



## nhtunes (Jul 31, 2016)

I have it right behind the center console (camry) in a sealed box, I would guess around 1.5 cu/ft. It works great for me but it hits it's limits on some reggae and I would assume rap. With the types of music I listen to it rarely bothers me.

I'm down in Westborough 3 times a week for work so if you want a demo let me know.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

nhtunes said:


> I have it right behind the center console (camry) in a sealed box, I would guess around 1.5 cu/ft. It works great for me but it hits it's limits on some reggae and I would assume rap. With the types of music I listen to it rarely bothers me.
> 
> I'm down in Westborough 3 times a week for work so if you want a demo let me know.


I commute back and forth from Boston to Worcester so might have to take you up on that one. I drive a regular cab Ford F-150 for my commute and it’s got the most basic active system of all my vehicles (work truck) with stock Ford woofers and Tang Bang tweeters with a ported Sundown SD3 10 behind the front seat if you wanted to audition that sub for reference. Its also one of my favorite systems. The SD3-10 is known for, and in my opinion, deserves to be called a SQ subwoofer. I have Silver Flutes sitting in my garage waiting to be installed and the stock woofers were only supposed to be there to get by while I waited for delivery of the Silver Flutes, but they sound so good I haven’t bothered to put the Flutes in yet.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

dcfis said:


> I personally cannot understand the forums need for 6.5s to go down low. The SB172 knocked the crap out of my doors and caused nothing but rattles. So does low tuned subs. Its just too much BS to put up with when you dont need it. Now I use subs with a FS of 35 and 6.5s with good response down to about 95. Sub plays to it.
> 
> On a nicer note. I spotted a instagram of Wilson audio building some of their flagship speakers- SB acoustics subs, mids, woofers- Price- 6 figures.


80hz is usually as low as I'll take a 6.5-7" speaker. I do think the Discovery 7's in my doors will do 70hz though without exciting the doors during normal listening levels.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

V8toilet said:


> I commute back and forth from Boston to Worcester so might have to take you up on that one. I drive a regular cab Ford F-150 for my commute and it’s got the most basic active system of all my vehicles (work truck) with stock Ford woofers and Tang Bang tweeters with a ported Sundown SD3 10 behind the front seat if you wanted to audition that sub for reference. Its also one of my favorite systems. The SD3-10 is known for, and in my opinion, deserves to be called a SQ subwoofer. I have Silver Flutes sitting in my garage waiting to be installed and the stock woofers were only supposed to be there to get by while I waited for delivery of the Silver Flutes, but they sound so good I haven’t bothered to put the Flutes in yet.


I used a single stock 6x9 in a deadened door with my dash speakers (gb25 and xt19 ring) and it sounded really good for midbass. Other x9 wasn't installed. The Scanspeak midbasses sound better but the stock x9's woulda probably been acceptable from 80-800.


----------

